# Northeast Herf (No, Seriously!)



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well we tried this last yr but it fell through the cracks and became a 2 man show for PaulMac.I got sick just before the Herf and Thongboys car went kaput (I think) and we just had a lack of interest in general.Not this Year!!!!! We are going to have a Herf this Year in the Northeast dammit!!!! I've sent out a few PM's gauging interest and it looks like we've got PaulMac, Rpb67,carbonbased_al and I believe Germantownrob and Justinphilly on board. The date of the event although not set in stone is Saturday April 29th and it's going to be held at the Mohegan Sun Casino in Uncasville CT. We could do the Foxwood Casino too it's really up to what everyone who wants to go wants.Both Casino's allow Smoking in Most areas and I know they have several Bars/Lounges at the Mohegan. I looked in to Lodging prices and found a Super 8 Motel in nearby Groton to be the Sweetest deal at $65 a night. I also contacted a Taxi Service near the Casino and the rate would be approx $25 a Cab each way. Cabs can hold 4 or 5 depending so the most it's going to cost is $15 to $20 round trip per person. I'm trying to keep prices low so that all who want to go can afford to attend. I'll leave it up to Paul to suggest where we could do Dinner before the Herf since this is his neck of the woods.If 4/29 isn't good for you but you'd still like to go let us know as this is very early in the planning stages and can change. I'm also trying to plan this as early as possible so we can get a good group rate on the Motel.Hopefully we can get a good turnout this year!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I would love to be counted in for this Herf - If you can get a round of golf into the planning - either before or the next day - I'm a definite. That's far enough in advance that I can make the date work.

thanks

joe d:w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I should be good to go with this as well.

Just keep in mind taxi rides and room rates at a lesser priced hotel, may just equal to not much of a savings as if you stayed at Mohegan itself. Especially if you split a room with someone.

Let me know as this gets along further.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I should be good to go with this as well.
> 
> Just keep in mind taxi rides and room rates at a lesser priced hotel, may just equal to not much of a savings as if you stayed at Mohegan itself. Especially if you split a room with someone.
> 
> Let me know as this gets along further.


I thought of that too Richard. The Moheghan is $375 a night and thats if your lucky enough to book a room. The Super 8 is $65 a night plus tax which may bring it to $80 add $20 tops for the cab and $100, that is a bargain compared to the Moheghan price. It's even a deal compared to Foxwoods $275 a night rate. If people want to stay elsewhere other than the Super 8,they of course are more than welcome. I think that there is also a HoJo's in Groton that's around the same price as the Super 8 and their are other Motel's closer to the Casino's that are a little pricier. As long as we all meet up for the Herf we'll be fine.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

joed said:


> I would love to be counted in for this Herf - If you can get a round of golf into the planning - either before or the next day - I'm a definite. That's far enough in advance that I can make the date work.
> 
> thanks
> 
> joe d:w


Golf is a possibility!!!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

golf would be cool, but either way i am in!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am going to Myrtle Beach earlier that week, but might be able to make that. Could be a nice stop on the way home!!!

It might not even hurt to contact the casino directly and mention what you are planning. They may be willing to give a discounted rate at thje hotel there once you get an approximate head count or meet a certain number. Or try Foxwoods Casino which I here is not as nice, but it a few miles up the road.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I am going to Myrtle Beach earlier that week, but might be able to make that. Could be a nice stop on the way home!!!
> 
> It might not even hurt to contact the casino directly and mention what you are planning. They may be willing to give a discounted rate at thje hotel there once you get an approximate head count or meet a certain number. Or try Foxwoods Casino which I here is not as nice, but it a few miles up the road.


Foxwoods is a dump 
:r


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm in...


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

And I ain't doin a cookout this year dangit...
piles of food and 2 folks....*grumble*


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> And I ain't doin a cookout this year dangit...
> piles of food and 2 folks....*grumble*


Sorry Paul but, if I showed up all you would have heard at of my mouth is "I can't taste anything:c "LOL!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wacco said:


> I'm in...


You can come only if you change your avatar and denounce the Red Sox as your Favorite Baseball team!:fu :r J/K. Looking foward to meeting you.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

I'm in tentatively, pending approval of my accountant (wife.) Speaking of which, are significant other's coming? The weekends are convenient for folks, but the weekdays are cheaper if looking to stay on the property itself... just something to consider. Hmm.. What about Boston? I've never been to Churchill's, Cigar Masters, or Stanza dei Sigari. Folks could stay in town and have a roving herf.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Churchills is the best bet of those three you mentioned.

Avatar fixed. Can I attend?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hunter said:


> I'm in tentatively, pending approval of my accountant (wife.) Speaking of which, are significant other's coming?*Sure if you want. I may bring my wife but it depends on if it's that time of the month or not. LOL! *The weekends are convenient for folks, but the weekdays are cheaper if looking to stay on the property itself... just something to consider. *Yes it is alot cheaper but I believe most people have weekends off. Not sure How many people would want to take a couple days off from work.*Hmm.. What about Boston? I've never been to Churchill's, Cigar Masters, or Stanza dei Sigari. Folks could stay in town and have a roving herf.*You ever try and drive around boston?LOL! Anyways, we're trying to hold this at a place that is central for everbody in the Northeast although everybody is more than welcome to come of course. Not to mention the price of a hotel in Boston.You'd have to stay 5-10 miles out of the city to find anything under $100*


I hope you can come. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wacco said:


> Churchills is the best bet of those three you mentioned.
> 
> Avatar fixed. Can I attend?


Your names Wacco and your Avatar says Zoloft? I don't know man you might go postal on me at the Herf if the Sox are looking like chit! LOL!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Your names Wacco and your Avatar says Zoloft? I don't know man you might go postal on me at the Herf if the Sox are looking like chit! LOL!


The common side effects of Zoloft include Nausea and Diarrhea. u :BS

There is no way I am rooming with Wacco :tg


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaa...........

Thurm didn't PM me, now I'm gonna cry............

I'm 20 minutes away from the Mohegan Sun and I've got a spare room or two in my house. Also, the manager of the Norwich Ramada is "ashman" on ne-smokeout.com and he can hook people up with deals on rooms there. The Norwich Ramada is five minutes from the Mohegan Sun. Oh, the manager of the hotel at the Sun is a personal friend of mine but I doubt he can cut us any breaks. I'll be seeing him on Tuesday and I can ask him.

I can also provide you fokkers a "taxi" service if need be, lots of room in the ole Buick Park Ave.

I would prefer the Sun over Foxwoods.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

CoventryCat86 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaa...........
> 
> Thurm didn't PM me, now I'm gonna cry............
> 
> ...


Still can't figure out how we haven't herfed yet CC lol
seeing as yer 20 minutes from ME as well.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

PaulMac said:


> Still can't figure out how we haven't herfed yet CC lol
> seeing as yer 20 minutes from ME as well.


I've been warned to avoid you!:r

j/k, that's right, you're in Montville now aren't you? (Used to be Bristol or over that way a few years ago I think...)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> And I ain't doin a cookout this year dangit...
> piles of food and 2 folks....*grumble*


We aren't gonna force Paul to cook!? Forget it, i'm out :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I have to check out the 29th with my wife, She will be gone all of april so if thats the weekend she comes home then it may be a bad time for me.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

CoventryCat86 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaa...........
> 
> Thurm didn't PM me, now I'm gonna cry............
> 
> ...


Sorry CC. I forgot how close you live to the Casino's. If you can hook us up with some room's for a good rate by all means let us know! Also, any suggestions on where to eat before we head to the casino? I Hope you can make it. Like I said the date is not set in stone yet. I was also looking at the 22nd or May 6 in case the 29th wasn't good for the majority.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I have to check out the 29th with my wife, She will be gone all of april so if thats the weekend she comes home then it may be a bad time for me.


Let us know ASAP so we can set the date.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thinking more into this, the 29th might not work for me. I had planned to go to the new england metal festival with a bunch of people, and Paul just pointed out that I had my dates wrong. We'll see though, if that doesn't come to pass, i'm game.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Thinking more into this, the 29th might not work for me. I had planned to go to the new england metal festival with a bunch of people, and Paul just pointed out that I had my dates wrong. We'll see though, if that doesn't come to pass, i'm game.


Its all tentative, they not announced for sure the dates, that comes at end of January...you expect metalheads to be organized?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> ...you expect metalheads to be organized?


No, in fact I suspect that's why i'm the way I am


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> No, in fact I suspect that's why i'm the way I am


I resemble that remark...


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I would really like to make this event, but I am limited by family health problems to a 12 hr window of availibility on any given day. It's a three hour drive, so I would be able to attend for about six hours in the middle of the day. If this works out with your activity schedule, I would love to be there!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I see that that 4/29 may not be a good date for some here including me. I just found out my Parents are coming up from FL to stay with us. How does Saturday 4/22 sound?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Well, I see that that 4/29 may not be a good date for some here including me. I just found out my Parents are coming up from FL to stay with us. How does Saturday 4/22 sound?


4/22 works for me perfect. The wife gets back from Africa the 27th.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> 4/22 works for me perfect. The wife gets back from Africa the 27th.


:tpd: Good with me as well !


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Not planning on moving....works for me lol


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm a definite for 4/22 - Count me in!:w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am so excited !

Good job organizing. If anyone needs any help in anyway. Let me know. 

I.E - Rooms, Transportation ( I will have a car there ) or anything else.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Alright!!! It looks like we have enough Fella's here that agree to Saturday 4/22 so, that will be the date of the Herf!!! Man, this is gonna be a good time too!

We've got definites from the following for this date:
Paulmac
Rpb67
Justinphilly
GermantownRob
Joed
Pierce652
Thurm15

I'm pretty sure about the following:
Virtualsmitty
Coventrycat86
nisiar
Wacco 
Hunter

Maybe: Horrorview (Come on Jim just get your ass down their!!!)
+ others that were waiting for a definate date to give an answer
Sorry if I missed anyone. Just post here or PM me if your coming.

This could be the biggest Club Stogie Herf in the Northeast/New england area this yr!!! Don't miss out!!!

Here are some links to the Casino and Hotels in the area. The casino is located in Uncasville ct :

http://www.mohegansun.com/ (Pricey to stay at the Casino. $375 a night)

http://www.microtelinn.com/ ($90 a night 1 mile from the casino)

http://www.super8.com/ (Best deal I've found at $65n but 8mi from casino)

http://www.bestwestern.com/ ( Closest one not booked is 8mi away)

There are plenty of Other Hotels in the area including the Ramada CC mentioned earlier.

I tried to get a group rate price from microtel but reservations is closed today I'll try back Monday.

Smoking is permitted in most parts of the Casino. They have a non-smoking gaming floor and an Irish -Themed bar called the Dubliner. I also found out that Lucky's lounge does not take seating reservations but the Night club they have does hold private parties complete with your own bar. That however may be too pricey. I'll keep you all posted when I learn more this week. I'd also like for us to meet up for dinner before the Herf but we've got plenty of time to hammer out all the details.Any other Idea's or suggestions are more than welcome! Whoo hooooo I'm Psyched!!! 
:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Alright. This could be the biggest Club Stogie Herf in the Northeast/New england. Any other Idea's or *suggestions *are more than welcome! Whoo hooooo I'm Psyched!!!
> :w


Round of Golf - Friday - Saturday Monrning - or Sunday!:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Golf Anyone?

I am going to try and co-ordinate a golf outing for the Herf - so, if you are interested - please let me know and what time frame you think would be best -

I plan on taking Friday off from work in order to go up there, but I don't know if anyone else would be - but I would be up for a Friday afternoon event - or 

Saturday late morning - early afternoon would probably be good - we could do Golf - Dinner - Herf

Or if there is interest - we could try for Golf on Sunday Morning.

I'll start to research possible golf courses - but I think Mohegain Sun has golf course that we might be able to get a part of the event thing.

Let me know what you think. I'll start planning.

joe d:w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I don't want to rain on the plans here, but CI usually holds a big Cigar Fest in Bethlehem, PA sometime in April. I'd already mentioned the idea to Dave to see if we can get a contingency of CS people agreeing to go. Just curious how tis strikes everyone?
(Since I have to visit the East Coast around that time anyway, I was planning to schedule my trip around the Cigar Fest!)


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> I don't want to rain on the plans here, but CI usually holds a big Cigar Fest in Bethlehem, PA sometime in April. I'd already mentioned the idea to Dave to see if we can get a contingency of CS people agreeing to go. Just curious how tis strikes everyone?
> (Since I have to visit the East Coast around that time anyway, I was planning to schedule my trip around the Cigar Fest!)


I wanna get to cigar fest myself...hopefully they let us know when its gonna be soon lol


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> I don't want to rain on the plans here, but CI usually holds a big Cigar Fest in Bethlehem, PA sometime in April. I'd already mentioned the idea to Dave to see if we can get a contingency of CS people agreeing to go. Just curious how tis strikes everyone?
> (Since I have to visit the East Coast around that time anyway, I was planning to schedule my trip around the Cigar Fest!)


Talk about a Thread Jack Mo!!!LOL! Well I wouldn't mind going to Cigar fest. I just E-mailed them last week because I had an Idea of having the Herf their. I went to the site and saw they have no date planned as of yet. I then e-mailed CI and they told me no date has been set. I doubt it'll be held on the 15th because easter is that weekend.Mo, You should be planning your trip around the 22nd at the Mohegan. Rocky Patel and Nestor Placencia may not be their but you can bet Simon Bolivar and Ramon Allones will be.:r


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Thinking more into this, the 29th might not work for me. I had planned to go to the new england metal festival with a bunch of people, and Paul just pointed out that I had my dates wrong. We'll see though, if that doesn't come to pass, i'm game.


New England Metal Festival? WHERE?

Oh and the 22nd is probably better for me.

LOL, count me OUT for golf. MAN do I hate golf......Speaking of which, I don't think the Mohegan Sun has a golf course. For that matter, neither does Foxwoods. There's been big talk but no construction as of yet (unless I missed something...)

As far as places to eat, you guy want fancy, expensive or more middle of the road? There are a couple of places in Norwich that I know of.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

CoventryCat86 said:


> New England Metal Festival? WHERE?
> 
> Oh and the 22nd is probably better for me.
> 
> ...


Foxwoods has the Lake of Isles course...but is not what one would call reasonably priced lol

and the metalfest is in massachusetts, either springfield or worcester, can't remember which


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

CoventryCat86 said:


> I don't think the Mohegan Sun has a golf course. For that matter, neither does Foxwoods.


That's true - but I think that there are a few public golf courses in the area. I contacted the casino and asked them if they could send info pn anything near the casino - I guess that I'll just have to wait and see. I know something by Tuesday for sure.:w


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

do they have poker up there???


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

DaveC said:


> do they have poker up there???


5 card Stud and 4 card

A list of games here: http://www.mohegansun.com/playing/gaming.jsp#CaribbeanStudPoker


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

And foxwoods has a poker room
for all you no limit kinda guys lol


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I just booked my room at Microtel which is supposed to be a mile from the Casino.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> And foxwoods has a poker room
> for all you no limit kinda guys lol


What about Nickel Slots for us Cheap Bastards?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> What about Nickel Slots for us Cheap Bastards?


Mohegan has em....even penny slots lol


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> I don't want to rain on the plans here, but CI usually holds a big Cigar Fest in Bethlehem, PA sometime in April. I'd already mentioned the idea to Dave to see if we can get a contingency of CS people agreeing to go. Just curious how tis strikes everyone?
> (Since I have to visit the East Coast around that time anyway, I was planning to schedule my trip around the Cigar Fest!)


Before we get any further in to the planning stages, booking rooms, etc, I would like to get a general consensus of everyone here of what to do about the fact that Cigars International usually holds a herf (Cigarfest) in april. No date has been set as of yet and I'm concerned about 2 things, 1st: Did people that planned on attending our Herf at the Mohegan also plan on attending cigarfest too? 2nd: Will people want to travel to 2 different events in the same month. I don't want to make people have to choose between the 2. Should we postpone the Mohegan Herf for a future date or should we wait and see what date the Cigarfest is held on or just carry on with our plans for the Herf? I've already booked my hotel room for the 22nd.
Here is the address for cigarfest; http://www.cigarfest.org/


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well,

For what it's worth - I booked a room too (just excited about my first herf) but I can cancel the room anytime. I've never been to a cigar fest either - so that would be fun too. I am planning on the Mohegan Sun event 

Let me know if anything changes.

joe d:w


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh as far as dinner, why go "off site"? Some of the best restaurants in the area are actually IN the casino. Todd's English Tuscany is my favorite.

I'm sure with this type of advanced notice, you can get reservations for anytime you want.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

There are are quite a few golf courses that aren't too far from the Sun.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

CoventryCat86 said:


> Oh as far as dinner, why go "off site"? Some of the best restaurants in the area are actually IN the casino. Todd's English Tuscany is my favorite.
> 
> I'm sure with this type of advanced notice, you can get reservations for anytime you want.


Haven't eatin at Tuscany yet, love Summer Shack and Big Bubbas though


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I love the Mohegan Sun..My tattoo artist lives in CT..I might have to go get some ink and Herf....


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Rock Star said:


> I love the Mohegan Sun..My tattoo artist lives in CT..I might have to go get some ink and Herf....


Who does yer ink?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I love the Mohegan Sun..My tattoo artist lives in CT..I might have to go get some ink and Herf....


Herf with a bunch of Gorilla's :w :al + Tattoo Parlor might equal a Monkey inked to your back!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Who does yer ink?


Ken C. at Beauty Mark Tattoo..He lives in Meridan..But cant remember the name of the town he works out of...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Herf with a bunch of Gorilla's :w :al + Tattoo Parlor might equal a Monkey inked to your back!


2 Gorilla's with Taboada's hangin out of their mouths would be cool..lol


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> I don't want to rain on the plans here, but CI usually holds a big Cigar Fest in Bethlehem, PA sometime in April. I'd already mentioned the idea to Dave to see if we can get a contingency of CS people agreeing to go. Just curious how tis strikes everyone?
> (Since I have to visit the East Coast around that time anyway, I was planning to schedule my trip around the Cigar Fest!)


I would like to make it to both, and probably will if the dates don't over lap.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I would like to make it to both, and probably will if the dates don't over lap.


The problem with making it to both even if they aren't on the same date is that most people won't be able to do 2 cigar filled weekends within a month, especially if they have a family. I think we're gonna have to just wait and see if and when cigarfest takes place this yr and play it by ear. Worst case scenario is we move the Mohegan Herf to a date which works for just about everybody that wants to go both later in the yr. Those of us who have rooms can easily cancel them since we booked em so far in advance. Who knows, maybe CI is planning Cigarfest for later in the yr. We'll just have to wait and see. Shouldn't be too long before they announce the date. Just keep watching WWW.cigarfest.org


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm in on this also.
Can't wait for a Herf. But I do want to go to Cigarfest this year again. Went last year and it was great. But as long as this isn't the same weekend, I'm there.
I shouldn't think there will be a problem wwith taxi cost. I also live locally and can pick a few guys up. There will be others that may drive here and have cars.
I'm in for golf also. The foxwoods course is expensive. But Norwich has a good public course that is pretty affordable.

Just a footnote:
Wacco helped run a Herf in Boston last year that was the best Herf I ever attended. He shouldn't have to change his avatar for anybody. :r 

P.S.
The above comment wasn't intended to dis Pauls heerf last year but it was a little frightening when he tied me up and started shoving hamburgers down my throat.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> The problem with making it to both even if they aren't on the same date is that most people won't be able to do 2 cigar filled weekends within a month, especially if they have a family. I think we're gonna have to just wait and see if and when cigarfest takes place this yr and play it by ear. Worst case scenario is we move the Mohegan Herf to a date which works for just about everybody that wants to go both later in the yr. Those of us who have rooms can easily cancel them since we booked em so far in advance. Who knows, maybe CI is planning Cigarfest for later in the yr. We'll just have to wait and see. Shouldn't be too long before they announce the date. Just keep watching WWW.cigarfest.org


I got the scoop on Cigarfest 06. It's going to be held on Saturday May 6th at the Split Rock Resort in the Poconos of PA.http://www.splitrockresort.com/
That would make the date of our proposed Mohegan Sun Herf within 2 weeks of Cigarfest. I propose that we have the Herf at the Mohegan Sun at a later date. Maybe this fall. I know that Jr Cigars has there own herf around that time but, I'd rather do our own thing. I'm not driving all the way down to the Meadowlands to wait in a long line for a bag full of Jr Ultimates and Dutch Masters. So, just keep the Mohegan in mind for this fall.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> I got the scoop on Cigarfest 06. It's going to be held on Saturday May 6th at the Split Rock Resort in the Poconos of PA.http://www.splitrockresort.com/
> That would make the date of our proposed Mohegan Sun Herf within 2 weeks of Cigarfest. I propose that we have the Herf at the Mohegan Sun at a later date. Maybe this fall. I know that Jr Cigars has there own herf around that time but, I'd rather do our own thing. I'm not driving all the way down to the Meadowlands to wait in a long line for a bag full of Jr Ultimates and Dutch Masters. So, just keep the Mohegan in mind for this fall.


Definately will !!!!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Definately will !!!!!!


:tpd:

:w


----------

